# SHB Trap



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I guess it needs to be plastic cardboard so the bees don't try to remove it, eh?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll bet you could use a popsickle stick instead of the cardboard. I think it's the straws the beetles are attracted to.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I'm also thinking dark straws - they make red ones - then set it in "straws down" - so it would be darker. Be curious to know how that works, without something like oil to kill them. Wonder how fast they will/can scatter when light hits.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Temperatures are much warmer than usual for this time of the year and I am finding beetles in the bottom pan, dead and alive, but they move very slow. From what I read the beetles concentrate in the bottom of the hive not the top. I am going to try the coroplast without the straws next year. If the coroplast is large enough for the beetle to enter it should act as the straw does.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Seymore said:


> I'm also thinking dark straws - they make red ones - then set it in "straws down" - so it would be darker. Be curious to know how that works, without something like oil to kill them. Wonder how fast they will/can scatter when light hits.


The idea is that the beetles seek sanctuary from the bees by going into holes the bees can't access.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Done this before... cd cases worked better because the beetles would hide in the wedges between the straws and would also flee from the straws as soon as they were exposed, where as the cd cases were easier for the bees to guard, lay flat on the bottom board or top bars so the beetles couldn't hide beneath them, and they couldn't flee easily before they were "harvested". Any trap is better than nothing whatsoever though...


----------

